# MAG PRO G5 - Ventilateur très bruyant !



## sweetpixel (4 Juin 2007)

Hello

bonjour à tous, je suis tout nouvel inscrit sur ce forum,
et je souhaitais vous exposer mon probleme depuis quelques jours.

Le (ou les ?) ventilateurs de mon mac pro G5 (2.66 / 2GB) sont depuis
1 semaine très bruyants (au max rpm je pense !). Ca a commencé
de façon intempestive mais et peu fréquente (ce qui me semble normal),
puis de plus en plus souvent et maintenant systematiquement !

J'ai lu sur certains forums que cela pourrait être du à la mise à jour de
certaines versions de l'OSX vis à vis des reglages de température (j'ai le 10.4.9). 
Sans trop y croire...

La pièce est tempérée le mac est bien aéré, avec quand même pas mal 
de périphériques branchés dessus (HD externes).
Y-a-t-il un moyen de calmer ces ventilos, ça me donne un mal de tete terrible...
Je ne suis surement pas le seul dans ce cas.

merci infiniment de votre aide, 
en attendant je vais chercher de l'aspirine...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juin 2007)

Salut Sweetpixel et bienvenue 

Peux tu installer iStatPro afin de nous donner les vitesses des ventilos de ton macpro ?

(pour infos les miens tournent &#224; 500 ou 600 tr/min)

Depuis quand rencontres tu ce probl&#232;me exactement ?

As tu install&#233; des softs derni&#232;rement ?

Va voir dans le moniteur d'activit&#233; et regarde ce qui consomme le plus (&#37;CPU)

(ton macpro n'est pas un G5 (nom du processeur pr&#233;cedent qui &#233;quip&#233; les PowerMac et les iMac) mais un Mac Intel X&#233;on donc Macpro tout court)


----------



## sweetpixel (4 Juin 2007)

Hello et merci déjà pour ce widget très sympathique !
Et Voici les chiffres...

FANS :
HD 500 rpm
Exhaust 2773
Power 600
CPU 2758

Toutes les températures semblent normales
entre 24 et 28°C pour les CPU et HD,
Les modules memoire plutot dans les 35°C.
et power supply a 40°C

Les ventilos sont à fond avec 0% de charge processeur...
Le dernier soft que j'ai installé c'est Retrospect 6.1

J'ai ce probleme depuis 5 jours de façon constante,
avant c'était de temps en temps... et au début, jamais,
malgré des travaux à pleine charge (Photoshop/Indesign/illustrator/Acrobat
en meme temps et parfois plus)

je ne comprends pas...


----------



## David_b (4 Juin 2007)

Peut-être qu'il est plein de poussières, tout simplement? Du couip il va chauffer.


----------



## sweetpixel (4 Juin 2007)

C'est la 1ere chose que j'ai vérifié : la poussière... il y en avait un petit peu, un coup d'aspi et plus rien. sauf le bruit qui continue... digne d'un aspirateur  ;-)


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait trouver la source, si le probl&#232;me est : 

Software : cr&#233;er une autre session et v&#233;rifier si les ventilos s'emballent toujours.
Hardware : mettre le DVD1 de Mac OS X et appuyer sur D au boot, lancer le "Apple Hardware Test"


----------



## sweetpixel (5 Juin 2007)

Hello,

bon j'ai fait les tests, il semble qu'il y ai un souci matériel tout de meme :
il m'indique ce code d'erreur :
4SNS/1/40000000 : TN0H
quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?

Même reposé une nuit entière, les ventilos Processeur et Alim tournent
à plein regime au bout de 2mn d'allumage...

Demarrage en session autre utilisateur, idem, ventilos at full rpm !
C'est pénible... cela risque de les user prématurément, et de toutes façons
ce n'est pas normal.

suis je bon pour un SAV ?

merci


----------



## MamaCass (5 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce que signifie cette erreur, mais je suppose que le probl&#232;me vient des capteurs qui d&#233;clenchent les ventilos (&#224; partir d'une certaine temp&#233;rature)

Une solution, appelez le SAV d'Apple ou ramenez ta machine l&#224; o&#249; tu l'as achet&#233;, bon courage


----------



## abzer (25 Juillet 2007)

Sur mon G5,  j'ai un problème de ventilo si je laisse le mode veille. l'ordi se met en veille et au bout d'un certain temps il se met a ventiler...
Je n'ai troouvé qu'une solution aller dans les ppréférences et mettre  la mise en veille sur jamais... et ça le fait plus si ça peut t'aider (on peut garder la mise en veille des moniteurs).


----------

